# Any chipmunk owners???



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi all, i picked up my new 10 week old chipmunk baby yesterday and he's fantastic....Hand tame (as much as u can !! lol) and loves human company.....

Ive got him in a specially designed really tall chipmunk cage with tubes, branches, boxes, ropes and all the stuff but I want to build him an aviary in our conservatory bit (floor to ceiling) and then get him a couple of freinds....

So can anyone help with....

1. Whats the best kind of construction for them and how do i go about it...any aviary building site links would be great :crazy:

2. how many females should I add to him? From what ive researched 2 males will fight so BRIAN (after brian from family guy AND marilyn manson lol)will be the dominant and alpha male

Ive only had 1 chipmunk before BRIAN and she was MAD.....wouldnt let ya near her or anything so I admit that I lost interest in her quite quickly and she went to live in a chipmunk sanctuary in cornwall, but Ive always loved the animals themselves and have fallen head over heals for little brian!!! And with this in mind I wanna give him the very best life I can......

Thanks Guys
Debi
xx


----------



## sarahatpetwise (Jan 13, 2007)

I have 8 chipmunks. I've had them as a colony for a couple of years now. 
they live in an outdoor aviary, measuring 8x4ft. It's made out of wood and 1x1/2" mesh. It has several cockatiel nest boxes in for sleeping and a perspex roof. I do have pics, but not sure how to attach them here!

Ive found that the 1:7 ratio works fine. he only downside, is some of the females get a bit territorial during breeding season. I would reccomend a ratio of 1:2-4. 

If you pm me I'll send you pics


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi, any pics, i think there gorgeous Many thanks, JohnPS. good luck with keeping them


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

I think chipmonks are great we were looking at them a few weeks ago when my sons rat died and although he would love to have one they are not handleable enough for him.We all think that the way they move around the cages at high speed is great and i would love to be able to own a trio at some stage in the future.

What are like to keep husbandry wise?All i know at the moment is that they require a lot of room as they are very active animals.What is the life span of them?Could they be kept in an outdoor enclosure all year round and would they need any type of heating in the cage?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i have 4 chipmunks A father 2 daughters and a new male, the Father Chip Wife Foose died a month or so back of old age there both over 5years, Chip is really tame and will happily sit on my shoulder while i walk around the house, mine are indoor chippies, there live in a huge indoor cage with hammocks, and ropes and all sorts, i find with patient all chipmunks will calm down to were you can stroke them and hand feed them.

heres a couple pics of my lot.

the twins

























Foose there mum RIP 









chip


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

oMG ADORABLE ARE THEY!!! LOL

I have soooooooooo gotta get me a white one!!!

Have a look at these links....for husbandry etc

mychipmunks these are NOT mine....just someones site who keeps them

CHIPMUNKS Tamias striatus


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i love Chip he is so sweet!! i will deff get more white ones, and it is really worth the time taming them there make great pets.....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i have a few in the yard.....:whistling2:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> i have a few in the yard.....:whistling2:


:lol2: Your a :censor: sometimes 

Teasing all us, i think im going to come visit your house one day just so i can go catch some animals


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

well, i do have some living outside along with raccoons, skunks, opossums etc. etc...:whistling2:

i might go fishing this week and catch a few snapping turtles....:crazy:


----------



## chipmunklady (May 26, 2008)

Hi... yep I have chippies! I breed them and have loads of info if you like )

Here is my chipmunk blog The Chipmunk Wrangler there is loads of useful info on there... feel free to contact me for anything else you may want to ask. 

I have three females and one male... all get along great. There are some pics on my blog of an aviary that one of my chipmunk people built... I am also building one this summer.

Cheers )


----------



## chipmunklady (May 26, 2008)




----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

your chippies are gorgeous  i love them such characters!:2thumb:


----------

